
Blue Screen of Death Survival Guide: Every Error Explained - aps-sids
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/features/blue_screen_death_survival_guide_every_error_explained
======
fencepost
There's some useful information in there, though if you need it professionally
hopefully you already know most of it. This may be a good article to point the
"power users" you know to.

One thing that I didn't really see covered is identifying problem
components/drivers. For that, you can either follow the assorted online
instructions for debugging memory dumps, or you can simply use Nir Sofer's
Blue Screen View from
[http://nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html](http://nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html)
\- it's much simpler.

And it's probably worth checking whether your Windows boxen are configured for
full memory dumps or minidumps - most of the time you want minidumps which
will keep multiple versions taking very little space. Most folks reading HN
probably don't need 8+GB full memory dumps if their Windows boxes crash.

~~~
korethr
When I was working desktop support, Blue Screen View and the Microsoft
debugger turned out to be rather valuable tools when trying to find out which
component or driver was causing issues. As an example, I had an issue where a
buggy driver for Symantec Network Protection was causing machines to crash. No
matter how many support tickets or emails I exchanged with headquarters IT,
they didn't believe me. It wasn't until I went to them with minidumps and
reports from Blue Screen View that they finally did and pushed out an update
that fixed it.

------
mutagen
There is a far more complete list of BSOD STOP codes, including links to
relevant MSDN articles, at
[http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html](http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html)

The Maximum PC article seems to be a reasonable troubleshooting guide from the
brief look I had. In my experience mystery computer problems are (in rough
order, not limited to Windows, YMMV) memory, power supply, physical problems
(connectors, etc), and drivers.

------
manmohanbishnoi
I got BSOD last week while doing some 3D rendering work. That was once in 4
years.

------
ripberge
Why is this big news? I haven't had a blue screen of death in like 5 years--
which I think is pretty average.

